# WCA World Championship 2021



## BenChristman1 (Dec 30, 2020)

Worlds 2021 in Almere, Netherlands was recently postponed all the way back to December 28-31, 2021 due to COVID-19 concerns. Here is a post on the WCA website and a post on Instagram about it. This thread can also act as a place to discuss anything else about Worlds 2021.






Postponement of WCA World Championship 2021 (December 2020) | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org






__
http://instagr.am/p/CJVF0N7LnSj/


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 30, 2020)

I don't think I will be able to attend the worlds 2021 cause it is too far


----------



## noobcuber22 (Dec 30, 2020)

same


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 30, 2020)

Well this gives me plenty of time to practice so I can get on the podium for 3x3!


Spoiler



Joking. I’m joking.


----------



## CandrealX Cubing (Dec 30, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Well this gives me plenty of time to practice so I can get on the podium for 3x3!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


All the best


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 30, 2020)

i live in northern ireland, so i'll probably be able to make it.

I'm gonna practise mainly for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and OH


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 30, 2020)

Darn it, I was really looking forward to it! Oh well, this gives me time to be sub-wr on my imaginary MGC big cubes  


Spoiler



I'm going to order them ok?


----------



## pjk (Dec 30, 2020)

The decision makes sense, and hopefully it will still happen at the end of the year.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 30, 2020)

pjk said:


> The decision makes sense, and hopefully it will still happen at the end of the year.


I guess it does. Is there any chance that if the restrictions are gone by like April/May that they'll bring it back to July?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 30, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I guess it does. Is there any chance that if the restrictions are gone by like April/May that they'll bring it back to July?


Pretty much the only time that the WCA can get rid of COVID restrictions is when plenty of vaccines have been administered to the whole world. Until then, you can’t be sure that there is a vaccine available to everybody, should they get sick.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Pretty much the only time that the WCA can get rid of COVID restrictions is when plenty of vaccines have been administered to the whole world. Until then, you can’t be sure that there is a vaccine available to everybody, should they get sick.


yeah, I think there is something about herd immunity where like 70 or 80% of people need to have gotten the vaccine.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 30, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> By the time COVID
> 
> yeah, I think there is something about herd immunity where like 70 or 80% of people need to have gotten the vaccine.


Not sure what you meant about that first part, but the second part isn’t necessarily true. 70% of people need to have gotten it OR gotten the vaccine. Either works.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Not sure what you meant about that first part, but the second part isn’t necessarily true. 70% of people need to have gotten it OR gotten the vaccine. Either works.


Yeah the first part was the start of a post I had typed but didn't post and the draft was saved. Also it is unclear whether getting it once makes you immune
EDIT:Also Ben lets not make this a political argument.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2020)

At this point, I'm sure there is no reasonable way it could be moved earlier. Even if covid were no longer a problem, it still takes lots of in-advance planning, event booking, etc. for something this big. It would be a mistake to try to move it closer, from a simple event-planning perspective.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Worlds 2021 in Almere, Netherlands was recently postponed all the way back to December 28-31, 2021 due to COVID-19 concerns. Here is a post on the WCA website and a post on Instagram about it. This thread can also act as a place to discuss anything else about Worlds 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if due to this competition being moved the WCA will postpone other major competitions, such as CubingUSA Western Championship 2021, which is technically still scheduled for June 25-57, 2021.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 30, 2020)

i just checked the wca competition page, and it doesn't say worlds 2021 has been announced.


this got me wondering, is there a minimum amount of time between a competition's announcement and the actual competition?

Cause I really want to go to a comp, but the nearest announced one to me is in the next continent (africa)


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 31, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> i just checked the wca competition page, and it doesn't say worlds 2021 has been announced.
> 
> 
> this got me wondering, is there a minimum amount of time between a competition's announcement and the actual competition?
> ...


I think that it says a comp has to have registration open for at least 30 days. I'm not a hundred percent sure but that's what it looked like when I was trying to organize a bld comp but than covid killed it.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 31, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> I wonder if due to this competition being moved the WCA will postpone other major competitions, such as CubingUSA Western Championship 2021, which is technically still scheduled for June 25-57, 2021.


I'm pretty sure that competition is going to continue. According to the Utah vaccination plan, the final stage of vaccination should happen before this competition, and that's the worst-case scenario if they can't get the vaccine distributed to everyone before it. I know the plans for each state is different, but I'm quite confident that most people in the United States will get vaccinated before June, and I doubt that the other few people from out of the country will be able to make it unless travel no longer has any restriction.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'm quite confident that most people in the United States will get vaccinated before June


“I’m quite confident that most people in the United States will _*have the option to*_ get vaccinated before June.”


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

I agree with @Sub1Hour that there probably won't be a problem by July, much less next December. If we still have problems with COVID in a year from now, I don't think we'll ever get rid of it. I think the main issue will be what the Netherlands' restrictions are like at that point. If they are very strict, then there probably won't be a Worlds (or it may be postponed again), but on the flip side, if they are allowing large (as in 1,500+ people large), then it will probably be fine.


----------



## Couber (Dec 31, 2020)

I can’t go to there, due to covid 19. I was so sad


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 1, 2021)

I will be mostly going to Almere, I am quite excited about it! R U2 F' R' S' U S U' R F U2 R' 

I hope to do well in blind events there.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 6, 2021)

World's 2021 has been canceled:





__





WCA World Championship 2021 Cancellation | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## pjk (Aug 7, 2021)

Tabe said:


> World's 2021 has been canceled:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somewhat expected, and understood considering the current situation globally and how challenging it can be to travel. Hopefully 2022 will be bigger and better than ever.


----------

